# Cat travel sedative



## hatrabbit (Mar 23, 2004)

What works for sedating cats which get highly agitated during car travel. They freak out on a 10 minute drive, I have to drive them for 7 hours next week. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chinisimo (Feb 16, 2004)

hatrabbit said:


> What works for sedating cats which get highly agitated during car travel. They freak out on a 10 minute drive, I have to drive them for 7 hours next week. Thanks in advance.


do they get better after a while? do you put them in a carrier?

i took mine on a 7 1/2 trip when i was spring break. I put her in a carrier and she was ok. althought she whined once every few hours, but she was ok. i just gave her some treat when she meowed.


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

You may want to check with your vet. And use a soft-sided carrier. Stupid me put my claustrophobic girl Daisy in a plastic carrier with a metal grille door a few months ago...she ripped out most of her claws, bloodied herself, vomited, defecated, and foamed at the mouth within an hour. I wish I had sedated her.  They had to sedate her when we got to the vet. So next time she goes anywhere, I'm giving her a sedative first. Hopefully your cats aren't as bad as Daisy, though.


----------



## sashywashy (Mar 16, 2004)

How old is your cat? With my kitten Sasha, I knew that i was going to have to take her on a lot of car rides because i am in college, and i need to take her with me on christmas and spring breaks. My vet ( who i highly trust) just recommended to me that i just never put her in a carrier to begin with. Now, Sasha LOVES car rides, and purrs for most of the 4 hour drive home. She just sits on my lap, and is perfectly calm and content. I dont know if this will work for you, and i would reccomend testing it on a very short drive before going on a long drive, good luck :wink:


----------



## Jenn (Feb 16, 2004)

Wow, I guess if they get really riled up, a sedative is best. Like mentioned, asking your Vet would be best. I'm sire they have something for instances like this.

I'd feel so bad if my kitty was terrified or hurt during transport, In severe cases I think a sedative is a good choice. Good luck!


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

The only problem is, you must be sure to secure your cat before you open the door.. and I'd always be afraid to get in an accident with my kitty outside the carrier as they could get very hurt.


----------

